# What gentlemen wear at a Polo match???



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

OK...I will be going to see a polo final match for *the very first time*---wow!

I wonder what gentlemen usually wear to go and see the games at a polo club. Please give me some hints. ^_^

...from paris


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Depends a bit on where and what event. A safe bet is a country look: moleskins / chinos, tattersall / check shirt, sports coat, brogues or boots. If its dirty weather, throw on a barbour.

Of course, the event may call for something more dressy, or it may be a more casual match.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

While not potenitally required everywhere, you can't go wrong with a blazer and tie - common dress at the last polo match I attended.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Polo Match Attire*

May be different, in different areas. In Central NJ, USA, it's usually jacket and tie, khakis, and sturdy shoes.

Many of the pre match parties have crystal, candles, and elaborate table settings.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Polo, like the race track, is an opportunity to wear spectator shoes.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Consult your host.*

Depends on where it is, what part of the season and therefore what match. Best thing to do is consult your host as to what is most appropriate to wear. If you'd prefer not to do that, contact the organizers, field where it will be played, etc. Also, so you will enjoy it more, educate yourself about the sport; i.e. nomanclature, how match is conducted, scored, # players & how many ponies each, etc. A place to start would be here:

Have fun.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

Will said:


> Polo, like the race track, is an opportunity to wear spectator shoes.


unless you walk the ground at half time...getting those nice spectators dirty!


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Polo Match Proper*

You can wear almost anything that you want, but make sure to wear a tie, otherwise you may be excluded from certain sections of the grounds. Depending on the season a blue blazer or tweed sportcoat and linen or kahki pants is perfect. Leave your pocket square at home. This is also a good time to consider (wearing or purchasing) a pair of CJ brogues (brown).


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Vik said:


> unless you walk the ground at half time...getting those nice spectators dirty!


If you're going to walk the ground you either get your shoes dirty or you wear riding boots with trousers inserted into the boots. The latter is more sensible if less handsome.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Seems to me that the natural footwear choice might be chukkas, given their polo field origins.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Be aware with your footwear that it is traditional to walk the field between chukkars to replace divots with your feet. This might put paid to your spectators! I usually wear chinos over some country shoes, blue or pink OCBD with an ascot and a blazer, unless I know before hand that there is a tie requirement for certain areas, although I must admit I have rarely, if ever, been denied entrance to a tie only area while wearing an ascot.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

In addition to my recommendation above, you can alternatively wear a rugby jersey or old polo shirt, jeans and chelseas and pretend you are one of the 'support'!!! Try to avoid direct questions.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Will said:


> Polo, like the race track, is an opportunity to wear spectator shoes.


I wouldn't say that.
I don't look for an opportunity I wear them when ever I feel like it


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*dinner party after polo match...*



Intrepid said:


> May be different, in different areas. In Central NJ, USA, it's usually jacket and tie, khakis, and sturdy shoes.
> 
> Many of the pre match parties have crystal, candles, and elaborate table settings.


U know...I think they will have a dinner party with open bar after the final match. So what do u think? Perhaps the gentlemen will change their attire at the party? How about the ladies?

...from paris


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

Depends on the match. I have been to some bog-standard matches at Guard's, most men were wearing jeans or cords and tweed jackets or blazers, with or without ties, with raincoats or barbours, and brogues/boat shoes. At the more dressed up events that the new money folks go to, like the Cartier Cup, blazer, tie and khaki trousers, or khaki linen suits are worn, with optional panamas.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*going to see the games...*

Hello gentlemen,
Thank you for all your helpful hints. I especially enjoyed reading about the polo ponies from the links...fasinating creatures, indeed.

The matches are on today in Paris at Polo Club du Domaine de Chantilly La Ferme d'Apremont 60300 Chantilly. 

Hopefully I will have some photos posted on www.pariswoman.com website by next week.:icon_smile_big:

...from paris (il fait trop beau)


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd always call the club to ask first because it tends to vary by club and by event. Polo in Texas is a little less formal typically so for some events 'picnic casual' is cool and at other events there is a $150/person dinner afterward benefitting a charity.
I would not worry too much about messing up shoes during the stomping of the divots since that is more or less an opportunity for men to rescue women who wore spiked heels from the turf then it is to replace divots.

The worst thing a person can wear is white pants and polo boots. There is usually one or two guys who do this to look just like the players and the players always kinda snicker and offer him a nice green pony to try out.

While you are there see if they offer lessons. I haven't had time to teach them the past couple years but a polo lesson is one of the most enjoyable, exhilirating and humiliating experiences you can have - get some friends together and give it a shot sometime 

You'll find the match exhilirating, most folks think of polo as a frilly rich boy sport.... it is more like rugby with 1100 pound bullies running at 40MPH and requires some degree of insanity and a disregard for sound safety measures to truly enjoy.

Oh, one other thing - Don't stand right at the edge with your back to the field chatting - the ball moves at 100MPH and is solid plastic and the horses tend to swing wide when turning onto the line to pursue it... invariably a group of too-close spectators gets scattered into the stands at most matches.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Johnson's Deep Woods "Off".


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

LondonFogey said:


> At the more dressed up events that the new money folks go to, like the Cartier Cup, blazer, tie and khaki trousers, or khaki linen suits are worn, with optional panamas.


Love the Cartier Cup, lots of pretty young things. Don't know if their $$ is new, don't care.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*some photos of the polo games...*

Hello gentlemen,

As promised, here are the photos. Please spend some times to enjoy them. It was a fun event for me and lots of new things to see...hihi...

...from paris

www.pariswoman.com/paris/letter_from_editor/polo_games.htm


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Been to 2 in my life;
Wellington FL 1982, wore polo & jeans, dont recall the footwear. I remember this because my group made the front page of a local newsapaper.

Last one a few years ago in Bridgehampton, lots of both very attractive and very unattractive people, nobody was too well dressed. (Unless you count extremely expensive T shirts) Rich (nuevo) enough not to care??


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*What did I wear to the polo match?*

I sported a mid-thigh white linen skirt, topped with a white small-polo white shirt. I wore a skirt because I am a woman...and I wore polo shirt because I like the cotton material (light and soft and it's a choice).

Please dont assume otherwise because you have not met me yet. Also, if I did say something wrong or offensive to anyone...please tell me so openly and politely. I would appreciate your true gentlemen's attires and manners.

...from paris:icon_smile:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*What did I wear to the polo match?*

Sorry for the double posting...but I think it is important to defend who I am as some of the gentlemen here had assumed otherwise.

I sported a mid-thigh white linen skirt, topped with a white small-polo white shirt. I wore a skirt because I am a woman...and I wore polo shirt because I like the cotton material (light and soft and it's a choice).

Please dont assume otherwise because you have not met me yet and you have no proofs whatsoever (only and purely false accusations!).

Also, if I did say something wrong or offensive to anyone...please tell me so openly and politely. I would appreciate your true gentlemen's attires and manners.

...from paris:icon_smile:


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

did i miss something here?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

acidicboy said:


> did i miss something here?


Oh I'm sorry. I must went to the wrong forum...the Trad.

Thank you for guiding me back.

...from paris


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

nope, you are in the fashion forum. your other thread is also in this forum. i also read that one. i don't understand what the issue is.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

If you are a woman, why did you ask what Gentelmen wear to a polo match?

Now that you've clarified things, my recommendation would be to wear something sheer, you know, to get the horses excited. A la Catherine the Great.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like an interesting story... though I have no idea what that story is...

For what it's worth, I don't think you're a man.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I`m not sure if it`s me who`s confussed or someone else.

I think I`m going to have a lay down in a dark room.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*humm...isn't this a gentlemen's forum???*



SartoNYC said:


> If you are a woman, why did you ask what Gentelmen wear to a polo match?
> 
> Now that you've clarified things, my recommendation would be to wear something sheer, you know, to get the horses excited. A la Catherine the Great.


That is very simple...because this forum is for gentlemen, isn't it? 
I asked about men's clothes to give me an idea what I should wear as a woman to match their attires. 
Then at the end...I did ask about the ladies and I got no answers. Go figure!!!

Yes...you are right! Thanks for your nice thought. 
What a gentleman..you seem to assume alot but without any proofs. 

...from paris


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

*Gentlemen: A word of advice*

Gentlemen - and in some cases on this thread I use the term loosely:

1] Consider this: Lovemeparis has done nothing to indicate that she is anything other than what she claims to be.

2] Consider my gender and the buttons I possess.

Malinda


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

malinda said:


> Gentlemen - and in some cases on this thread I use the term loosely:
> 
> 1] Consider this: Lovemeparis has done nothing to indicate that she is anything other than what she claims to be.
> 
> ...


Now I`m really confused,
reading back the original thread and question " what a gentleman wears to a polo match" no one replied in an inflamotory or derogotory way against lovemeparis . I am puzzled to why this second related thread has occoured with the original poster now indicating she is a woman and again other than gentle jest there has been no derogotory remarks yet lovemeparis seems to have taken slight . I appologise if I have misread the sittuation but that is how iI see It.
some clarity would be appreciated.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

*Pardon any confusion*

I merged two threads here as they seemed to be the same discussion.

Lovemeparis - I didn't see where anyone doubted your femininity.

Thanks for posting the link and I hope you enjoyed your introduction to the ponies - be careful, they are quite addictive.

Chuck


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

paris, if you were slighted by any comment you found rude or ill-meaning, i hope you take it lightly as i am sure, even from my experience here, that almost always the members here act in very civilized and commendable manners. well, except if you go to the threads that talk about iraq, george w. bush and such...  

with that said, i now realize that aaac is one of the nicest forums around, if nice is acting like proper, well-educated individuals who do not lose any ounce of civility just because they remain anonymous in the real world. hats off to everyone!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> Now I`m really confused,
> reading back the original thread and question " what a gentleman wears to a polo match" no one replied in an inflamotory or derogotory way against lovemeparis . I am puzzled to why this second related thread has occoured with the original poster now indicating she is a woman and again other than gentle jest there has been no derogotory remarks yet lovemeparis seems to have taken slight . I appologise if I have misread the sittuation but that is how iI see It. some clarity would be appreciated.


Yes, you are right...
HATE/jealousy is the worst enemy...of your paradigm.
GAMES are over...my dear gentlemen.

...from paris (oh dear i forgot, my ex was a cowboy--a true "seersucker" babe!)


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

hahaha....

Now THAT is cute!

...from paris (good played my dear)


----------

